# Critique my puppy>> 5 months old



## Nika2012 (Apr 30, 2013)

I know she is still growing but I would like to know what everyone thinks!! I will get better pix soon this was just playing around at a BBQ the other day...

Thanks Again!!

If you click on the pix the should go the right way I'm not sure why they came out this way they are right side up on my computer...


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

She is beautiful


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

If you could stand her so we could see her front too, that would be really helpful! The angle of the camera shot makes it hard to see her overall balance, her front, her topline etc. She looks very pretty!


----------



## Nika2012 (Apr 30, 2013)

I will get some this week end and post them... Thnks for the comments though!!!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

The picture taker needs to kneel to be level with the puppy, and ensure they are square onto her side to get a better idea of how she fits together!! Although, at this age they can be so gawky that it is hard to say how they will turn out. I usually just look at mine at 8 weeks and then try to ignore the stages they go through until they grow up!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Yep, my puppy girl is 17 weeks...and I have my Blindfolds on hoping everything will come back 

Do you have a picture of her at 8 weeks?


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Looks like a pretty girl!!
This is a hard age to critique. Most are gawky, some are roly poly, all are out of proportion and typically kinda dorky lookin. She looks pretty good 
Best of luck!


----------



## Nika2012 (Apr 30, 2013)

*New Pix*

I took more pictures so you can see more of her!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm no expert....But I think she's lovely. Will you be showing her as a puppy?


----------



## Nika2012 (Apr 30, 2013)

Yes I am going to show her... I am not sure if I will before she is a year old though.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Cute pup! Is her breeder mentoring you? What age does your breeder start showing his/her own dogs--might help you judge when your girl will mature & show at her best.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I think she is very pretty. Love the face and expression.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I think she looks good. I wouldnt wait to go into the ring with her.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

She is an adorable doll baby. Love her.


----------



## Nika2012 (Apr 30, 2013)

If I have any questions yes she would help me. She doesn't she hers until about a year old. She told me to get her hips and things done at 9 months to see where she is and if everything is ok then get her in the ring.


----------

